# 2010 VW Touareg 2 TDI oil???



## Jim McCarthy (Oct 1, 2009)

Dear VW Forum:
I am taking delivery of a new 2010 Touareg 2 TDI within 10 days.
The dealer has Castrol SLX behind the counter but the Castrol website indicates this oil has been dropped and Castrol Edge is the new "Castrol recommendation". VW is clear the latest TDI Touaregs need to meet VW 507 spec oil. With all the Castrol confusion, what alternative, reasonably available synthetic oils meet 507?
For instance, how about Mobil 1 ESP or Valvoline Synpower ??
Jim McCarthy


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

OEM Castrol Long Life III, P/N GVW-052-195-M2 (1 Liter bottles), -M4 (5 liter bottles)
Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 
Total Quartz Ineo 504/507


----------

